# Look at this snow bank



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well last night I was plow this driveway it got 4 hours because heavy snow prevent me get traction. I use case 222 for that but you should see me go very fast ram those then hood pop up but lucky it not bend snowplow or hood.

Do those snow bank look big for truck with plow?

here pictures of case 222 and snow.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

another pic at different house.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

No those piles look small for a truck with a plow with any significant accumulation. A truck would make a pile like that with 2-3" maybe?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

good size piles for a little machine


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

06HD BOSS;505334 said:


> good size piles for a little machine


I Agree !!!!!!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

whats that white stuff././.??? haha nice piles i imagine it can get a little cold on that thing.


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

not bad for that tractor!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Trust me you would love case garden tractor.wesportwesportwesportwesport

Do you want know how much cost for new of those they are nearby 8 thousands dollars but they change plan lot this years because it own by new company so they try change design but they still keep same design for nearby 30 years.

if you want one just check on ebay or craiglist. For me I do want 444 with 26" tires but over 1,000 dollars.

http://www.ingersoll-inc.com/ but not sure if they plan make 2000 series again. My case 222 is simple to 2000 series.

look this one it is iron cast transmission where would you find new tractors with that no. http://www.ingersoll-inc.com/aboutus.htm


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

iceyman;505399 said:


> whats that white stuff././.??? haha nice piles i imagine it can get a little cold on that thing.


Not cold I get heat from engine because it have fan mount front of engine so heat transfer though me but not very warm just more warm with that than john deer GT335 that don't have fan.

I forgot to say If I need money or want another tractor? I wouldn't never sell or throw away that case 222. Like you want keep your favorite truck because it do good job.

If I see anyone sell like that I buy it if they sell cheap with bad engine.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Here is about the right size for a truck.
It is 2 docks wide at the end tapering to one wide at the start.
About 50 feet long.

This was yesterday morning it is a bit bigger now but was to dark for a picture when I got done with clean up this morn.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow that one I would not success push that without bend snowplow's bracket or me off my seat hit on steer.



If I have job or money then I would buy snowplow for ford 601 then make snowplow up high than normal like 2.5 feet or high if we could make brackets.


----------

